# como simulo el lm358 en isis???



## marcelo2112 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola, tengo que simular dicho integrado en isis, y me sale "no model specified for U1:a" y "no model specified for U1:b".
Que es lo que tengo que hacer???Gracias


----------



## alvarock19 (Jun 30, 2010)

a mi igual me sale lo mismo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

Podrian subir el archivo de proteus para que veamos como lo estan haciendo, y saber con certeza si es un error del proteous????

saludos....


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 30, 2010)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> "no model specified for U1:a" y "no model specified for U1:b"


El componente no tiene modelo para simularlo solo sirve para hacer el diagrama... En la ayuda te explica como asociar un modelo Pspice a un componente solo tienes que leer y tener un poquito de paciencia... Es tedioso simular en Isis modelos que no son nativos de VSM.


----------

